# RNS 510 swap from RCD510 in 2014 Beetle R-Line with Fender sound



## Scrapmetalworks (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all,
I know this topic has been discussed at length and it sounds like this swap has been done. I plan on replacing my factory RCD510 with Fender amp to the RNS 510 with backup camera and nav., options which I don't have now. my motivator is the fact that visibility in this convertible is poor so I want the backup camera and since I'm at it minus well add the GPS.

From the research I've done here these are my conclusions and some questions:

* this is a plug an play swap / are there any pin swaps needed in the original factory connector?
* new head unit needs to be programmed to know the Fender amp is present
* new head unit may need to be programmed to enable the backup camera 
* it will retain steering wheel controls 
* will the backup camera have dynamic lines or does this depend on the camera itself?

The biggest question I have is will my BT phone work as it does now? I read about previous radios having the BT integrated versus external to the head unit but I'm not sure if that is the case with the RCD 510. Under my front driver seat I have a module but that's the Fender amp.

* what is the best current source for an RNS 510? used is ok
* which is best for backup camera resolution the RCA or composite?
* which backup camera is best between mount above license plate (I don't mind drilling the bumper) or flip emblem? I would think that the higher the camera is the better surrounding visibility it should have? In fact I think the best location would be the underside of the spoiler but it may be in front of the break light bar
* best source for OEM look backup camera?
* anyone selling their VAG-COM tool ?

Much appreciated.
Max.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just did this swap. It is plug and play with the main harness. They Bluetooth will still work but the microphone will not operate the voice functions of the RNS510. The camera has a specific plug, not rca. The OEM camera has the lines but i believe it is part of the software. I bought a bumper mount oem vw camera from amazon. It works great, goes between the license plate lights. I got my used unit off ebay with and it is fine. You will need a GPS antenna, most retrofit units come with one and you can hide it under the dash and it will work fine. You need vcds to program the camera, nav, and display functions. It was not that hard to do. I have the vcds cable and use Ross tech software. Hope this helps

here is link to the camera - http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-2010-...4+CC,+Rear+View+Back+up+Camera+"Retrofit+kit"

here is a good site for e RNS510 swap info - http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Navigation_System_(RNS510)_Retrofitting


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

The 2014.5 Premium edition of the Beetle, both Coupe and Convertible came with the RNS 510 from the factory so you should be able to make it all work. I'm not sure of the coding you will need to do to get everything to work, but I will be happy to look how mine is set up from the factory should you need help.


----------



## Scrapmetalworks (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you so much jaysz2893 for the feedback. It makes me more confident seeing all the answers in on place. Where did you but your RNS 510 from?

emulous, Thank you as well I will let you know if I need help.


----------



## Scrapmetalworks (Jan 12, 2016)

Is this one a good deal? 
I don't know how old it is and I don't know the history of versions so am I missing anything or any feature with this unit? Thank you!



For sale my RNS 510 North American version.

The unit is in great condition, part number:

3C0 035 684 F - (This unit has been upgraded to K version)

SW - 4366
Maps - 7963

Works perfectly, no scratches, or damage.

Sirus never been activated, so it can be activated without any problem. 

Generic GPS antenna included
Radio code included.

$600 usd shipped to US and Canada.


----------



## Scrapmetalworks (Jan 12, 2016)

Actually I see it was manufactured on 14/4/2012.
Thanks.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Scrapmetalworks said:


> Thank you so much jaysz2893 for the feedback. It makes me more confident seeing all the answers in on place. Where did you but your RNS 510 from?
> 
> emulous, Thank you as well I will let you know if I need help.


No problem. I got it off eBay for 700. It is a 2012 model but upgraded. It has the standard hdd, not the solid state one. Mygti.com has a good section on the rns 510 as well as the version info and files to upgrade with.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

jaysz2893 said:


> ...but the microphone will not operate the voice functions of the RNS510....


I'm about to upgrade my RNS-315 to the RNS-510 (2014 R-Line Beetle with Fender sound & Nav). Can I expect the mic to not work for me as well?

Do you know exactly why this is, and if there's a fix or work around for the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

ogetsu said:


> I'm about to upgrade my RNS-315 to the RNS-510 (2014 R-Line Beetle with Fender sound & Nav). Can I expect the mic to not work for me as well?
> 
> Do you know exactly why this is, and if there's a fix or work around for the issue?
> 
> Thanks!


It is due to the Bluetooth module. I read you need to change it. It may work with yours since you have nav already. there may be a wire you need to re pin in the harness. I swapped from a rcd 510 to the rns 510. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

